# Reformed church in Bangalore



## Sarmishta Venkatesh

I know some members look for reformed churches world-wide while traveling on business, vacation or when they relocate. Sometime ago, there was a post asking for the same, so here is an update. My husband Venkatesh G is pastoring Anugraha RP (Reformed Presbyterian) church since April 2017 in Bangalore. He graduated from Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary (RPTS) in the US and is a teaching elder of the RPCNA. Here is a website of our church and here is our location. If you are passing by Bangalore, relocating or need to direct a friend to a Reformed church in Bangalore, you and your friends are welcome to Anugraha!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Cymro

Sarmishta, good to read of another Reformed church being planted to spread the good news. Every blessing on the work.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Also check in with PB member Bathiran Samuel

https://www.puritanboard.com/members/dr-bathiran-samuel.10209/

Founder and President of Puritan Reformed Biblical Seminary in India.


----------



## PhilA

Great news.


----------



## Pergamum

Nice to meet you.


----------



## Jake

Thanks for the update! There may be a problem with your website. I just get the text "Proxy access not allowed" in multiple browsers.


----------



## yeutter

This is good news. Is your congregation Kannada or Tamil speaking?


----------



## Sarmishta Venkatesh

Thank you Cymro!


Cymro said:


> Sarmishta, good to read of another Reformed church being planted to spread the good news. Every blessing on the work.


----------



## Sarmishta Venkatesh

Cymro said:


> Sarmishta, good to read of another Reformed church being planted to spread the good news. Every blessing on the work.


BTW, I just saw your tag at the end - you are part of PCC Singapore? Please say Hi to Hau Tzeng and Pastor JJ from us


----------



## Sarmishta Venkatesh

Our congregation is English speaking and have people from all over India.


yeutter said:


> This is good news. Is your congregation Kannada or Tamil speaking?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sarmishta Venkatesh

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Also check in with PB member Bathiran Samuel
> 
> https://www.puritanboard.com/members/dr-bathiran-samuel.10209/
> 
> Founder and President of Puritan Reformed Biblical Seminary in India.


sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sarmishta Venkatesh

Jake said:


> Thanks for the update! There may be a problem with your website. I just get the text "Proxy access not allowed" in multiple browsers.


Jake, thanks for that info. It does seem to work alright from normal browsers. I think venky set up an Internet security measure to keep proxy servers from entering into the website. We found some malicious activity and had to set up an extra layer of security. But it should be accessible from most web browsers.


----------



## Cymro

Sarmishta, yes my wife and I belong to PCC and the connection is a story in itself. Hau Tzeng has been ordained now and is one of the assistant Pastors. He is also spearheading a church plant in Malaysia. Ps J.J is devolving some of his workload to Pastors Linus and Hau Tzeng. I will gladly convey your greetings to them. Every blessing.


----------



## Edward

Jake said:


> There may be a problem with your website. I just get the text "Proxy access not allowed" in multiple browsers.





Sarmishta Venkatesh said:


> It does seem to work alright from normal browsers.



It was a bit slow to load, but it worked with my 'Brave' browser.


----------



## Jake

Edward said:


> It was a bit slow to load, but it worked with my 'Brave' browser.



Yeah, I don't know what's triggering it for me. Doesn't work in multiple browsers, including in private browser mode. I tried at work and again at home. Oh well.


----------



## RobertPGH1981

Sarmishta Venkatesh said:


> I know some members look for reformed churches world-wide while traveling on business, vacation or when they relocate. Sometime ago, there was a post asking for the same, so here is an update. My husband Venkatesh G is pastoring Anugraha RP (Reformed Presbyterian) church since April 2017 in Bangalore. He graduated from Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary (RPTS) in the US and is a teaching elder of the RPCNA. Here is a website of our church and here is our location. If you are passing by Bangalore, relocating or need to direct a friend to a Reformed church in Bangalore, you and your friends are welcome to Anugraha!



That is so great to see somebody who attended the same seminary as I am at the moment. I am currently attending seminary with my wife at RPTS. We are currently taking Intro to Biblical Counseling with George Scipione.


----------

